
Doom as an Interface for Process Management (2001) - ecliptik
https://www.cs.unm.edu/~dlchao/flake/doom/chi/chi.html
======
rolph
this reminded me of an idea i had for a tech fiction story

premise is that games and other Augmented Reality devices are being used to
mask the task by a deceptive interface

a nice calm daisy picking bouquet arrangment simulator could be an interface
to some unspeakably henious consequences on the physical implementation area
[zone of carnage]

the unwitting netizens of this regime are fighting a war for thier lives while
racking up high scores and new levels

the infrastructure is here already and such a thing would beg for the
discovery of a "Last Starfighter" kind of Avatar that can really move a combat
mechanism

